# Japanese exclusive items coming to America?



## Greninja (Jan 26, 2015)

So I was looking for gyroids then bam I found this link http://www.technologytell.com/gaming/141744/animal-crossing-new-leaf-getting-japanese-dlc/ 

Do you guys believe this we are getting Japanese exclusive items YAY!

What do you think of this

Before you go on AC update it then you will get the letter from pete


----------



## Mariah (Jan 26, 2015)

It's too bad a lot of the Nintendo Zones are gone.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 26, 2015)

I just hope we end up getting the 7-11 set.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 26, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> I just hope we end up getting the 7-11 set.


Yeah that's what I'm hoping for lol

Also mariah dont almost all McDonald's have Nintendo zones and doesnt starbucks have them too


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you have SpotPass activated, Pete should have delivered a letter telling you that. Unless 7/11 becomes a Nintendo Zone, we're highly unlikely to see any of those items released in America. Speaking of that. Believe it or not, 7/11 is a Japanese corporation, the Japanese subsidiary bought its American parent company in the 90's, and it's now headquartered in Japan. They have agreements with Nintendo Company Ltd to offer Nintendo Zones in their stores. Here, it's primarily McDonald's and Burger King.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2015)

The Nintendo Zone thing is annoying and pretty much outdated in my opinion. With the Internet, it makes getting special DLC easier. Who wants to bother going outside? Lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's probably going to be the 7-11 items. Europe got them last year but I don't think they got all of them. Only some McDonald's have it in my area and a lot of time their wi-fi is down. None of the Burger Kings do..Starbucks or Home Depot are my safest bets.


----------



## biker (Jan 29, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> The Nintendo Zone thing is annoying and pretty much outdated in my opinion. With the Internet, it makes getting special DLC easier. Who wants to bother going outside? Lol



Agreed. Now we have the opportunity to have japanese itens but thought a terrible way.


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's too bad a lot of the Nintendo Zones are gone.



There are actually more in my area. Every McDonalds and Starbucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

the first is the red ogre mask Feb 1st-15th


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 1, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> There are actually more in my area. Every McDonalds and Starbucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the first is the red ogre mask Feb 1st-15th



Yay that's awesome!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 1, 2015)

EU got a letter from nintendo in December, two weeks before Christmas. I opened my mailbox and the gift was a Yule log! Maybe they are bringing them to EU first then na

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maris82084 said:


> There are actually more in my area. Every McDonalds and Starbucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the first is the red ogre mask Feb 1st-15th



The ogre mask is not a dlc, it's obtained by a japaneese event which happens this Tuesday!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I think it is really cool that we can get Japanese exclusive items.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 1, 2015)

Why not in Europa! :'C


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2015)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> EU got a letter from nintendo in December, two weeks before Christmas. I opened my mailbox and the gift was a Yule log! Maybe they are bringing them to EU first then na
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No we are getting the mask as DLC. I got a letter from Nintendo saying that.


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 1, 2015)

yes. that is what I meant by the mask. I got that letter too. I know originally it was not a dlc.


----------



## pocky (Feb 2, 2015)

has anyone gotten the item yet? I'm curious as to what it is


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Feb 2, 2015)

I find this horrible.. There are NO Nintendo zones near me... It's so unfair.. >_>


----------



## Miss_March (Feb 2, 2015)

I can never get McD's wifi to work. I tried so hard with the afternoon tea set back when it came out 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> has anyone gotten the item yet? I'm curious as to what it is



It is the red ogre mask I haven't got it yet but I did get the letter saying that's what it was for Feb 1st-15th


----------



## pocky (Feb 2, 2015)

Imaginarycupcake said:


> I find this horrible.. There are NO Nintendo zones near me... It's so unfair.. >_>



Do you have a smart phone? If so you can do it right from home.


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 3, 2015)

pocky said:


> Do you have a smart phone? If so you can do it right from home.



do you mean with your wi-fi hot spot? I didn't know that would work. very convenient if it does. thanks for posting.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Feb 3, 2015)

pocky said:


> Do you have a smart phone? If so you can do it right from home.



How? Oo


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 3, 2015)

Imaginarycupcake said:


> How? Oo



On your iPhone or some androids there may be an option under wifi settings on the phone to set up a personal hotspot. If your phone is capable of doing it you'll see the option near the top. Click on it and under its option change the name to Bestbuy (America only, other regions have different names) and then set it to active. Connect your 3DS to the hotspot and it will work as if you were at a Nintendo zone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

I actually don't pay attention to stuff like Nintendo Zone or other online Nintendo stuff. I heard about this before I saw this thread, but due to my lack of interest, I wouldn't mind missing out. Besides, I'm done with collecting in-game.


----------

